# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Giúp mình cài win với?

## hunghk

mình mới mua máy xách tay. về sử dụng thì họ cài sẵn win 7 cho mình rồi. hình như cái này có bản quyền. bây giờ mình muốn cài lại win xp thì phải làm thế nào. mình có đĩa win xp rồi. ai co driver cho mình xin luôn. máy của minh la hp compaq presario cq42. ai biết thì giúp mình cái. mình mới sử dụng máy tính nên chưa biết nhiều . trong diễn đàn có ai biết thì giúp minh cái nha. thank you!1

----------


## binhthuong

bạn có 2 máy tính ở đấy kô? bạn có phần mềm team view kô? nêu có để mình cài hộ ( m đang rảnh [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
liên hệ : 01668578400

----------


## khaseven

bạn down cái này về nè 
http://www.mediafire.com/?cnymxugegju http://www.mediafire.com/?y152wyy4ydt .phần mềm này là nó tự nhận driver à . đây là *pass download: netcafe*
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
nhớ điền pass download nha .download 2 cái về rùi giải nén .nếu thấy bài viết có ít thì thanks giùm nha hjhj

----------


## anthao

thông thường laptop sử dụng chuẩn sata, chuẩn này hỗ trợ sẵn cho win vista & 7, tuy nhiên thông thường các phiên bản của windows xp thì không cài được ở chế độ mặc định trên laptop. giải quyết vấn đề trên bạn có thể điều chỉnh chuẩn này trong bios để cài đặt win xp một cách bình thường ^_^
còn driver thì không có gì phải lo lắng đâu bạn ah, bạn cứ vào website của hảng rồi download [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
chúc bạn thành công nhé ^_*

----------


## gahech93

*giúp mình cài win?*

thank you nhièu!!!!! mình phải vào đâu để điều chỉnh bios hả bạn.

----------


## inoxsangtrong

này mình có ý này thì nên dùng bản ghos là nhanh nhất mà lại nhận hết drive ngon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## crawlers1214

để cài đặt menu bios bạn khởi động máy, để ý màn hình đầu tiên khi khởi động windown ở dưới bạn sẽ thấy cái thanh chỉ bạn nút điều chỉnh menu boot bạn, bạn bấm nút đó vào điều chỉnh menu boot, chọn cd/dvd lên đầu, sau đó bỏ đĩa win xp vào, chọn save, exit, và cài bình thường.để download driver, bạn vào trang web này http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...s&dlc=en&submit.y=11&submit.x=5&lang=en&cc=us chọn hệ điều hành bạn muốn cài. đây là trang web chứa driver máy của bạn, nếu bạn cài win xp thì vào thẳng trang này luôn http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...8&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&sw_lang=&product=4327316 ở dưới có các driver bạn down từng cái về. nhớ thank nha bạn

----------


## ngoc76hoang

cái này thì dễ thôi .trước hết là ghost lại một bản sao của win7 đó .vì nó là win chính hãng có bản quyền .bạn cài win khác sẽ ko có những lợi ích này đâu .đề phòng sau này còn cần .
sau thì tiền hành cài win xp .nhưng xp thì ko hỗ trợ sata trong khi máy hp thì ổ cứng là hp vì thế bạn cần tích hợp ich vào bản win xp đó .bạn xem hướng dẫn ở đây 

http://baiviet.phanvien.com/2010/4/10/tao-dia-cai-windows-xp-cho-laptop-su-dung-o-cung-sata.htm


còn driver thì đây :

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...sid=-1&prodtypeid=321957&prodseriesid=4121902


để cho nhanh mình đã tìm cho bạn một bản ghost đã tích hợp sata .dùng cho cả lapptop :bạn down về và ghost là được nhé 




> dung lượng 615mb - win xp pro sp3






> mã:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/128935460/winxp3ak.gho.001
> http://rapidshare.com/files/129130878/winxp3ak.gho.002
> http://rapidshare.com/files/129135740/winxp3ak.gho.003
> http://rapidshare.com/files/129141255/winxp3ak.gho.004
> http://rapidshare.com/files/129148038/winxp3ak.gho.005
> http://rapidshare.com/files/129153605/winxp3ak.gho.006
> http://rapidshare.com/files/129158428/winxp3ak.gho.007
> http://rapidshare.com/files/129163422/winxp3ak.gho.008 
> ...

----------


## tuanesport

lời khuyên chân thành bạn nên dùng win 7

----------


## hienpq

> cái này thì dễ thôi .trước hết là ghost lại một bản sao của win7 đó .vì nó là win chính hãng có bản quyền .bạn cài win khác sẽ ko có những lợi ích này đâu .đề phòng sau này còn cần .
> sau thì tiền hành cài win xp .nhưng xp thì ko hỗ trợ sata trong khi máy hp thì ổ cứng là hp vì thế bạn cần tích hợp ich vào bản win xp đó .bạn xem hướng dẫn ở đây 
> 
> http://baiviet.phanvien.com/2010/4/10/tao-dia-cai-windows-xp-cho-laptop-su-dung-o-cung-sata.htm
> 
> 
> còn driver thì đây :
> 
> http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...sid=-1&prodtypeid=321957&prodseriesid=4121902
> ...


win7 mà cũng có ghost đc hả bạn ơy [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## thaichautsm

> win7 mà cũng có ghost đc hả bạn ơy [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])



win 7 tại sao lại ko ghost được .bạn chưa thấy bao giờ sao .nhiều người dùng rồi đó mà

----------


## chanhedu76

win 7 bản quyền thì dùng luôn đi bạn. cài lại xp làm gì!

----------


## yeubongda1102

win 7 cũng ghost bằng những cách thông thường hả tuanthiem?

----------


## namnh

trước khi cài win theo mình bạn lên sao lưu lại key win 7 của bạn. nếu win đó có bản quyền, sau đó hãy làm các bước cài đặt. vì nếu ko để ý , cài lại win của bạn sẽ phải crack "mang tiếng là win lậu". bỏ đi tầm vài chục đô cái key có bản quyền cũng hơi phí đó bạn à [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## binhseo2800

> trước khi cài win theo mình bạn lên sao lưu lại key win 7 của bạn. nếu win đó có bản quyền, sau đó hãy làm các bước cài đặt. vì nếu ko để ý , cài lại win của bạn sẽ phải crack "mang tiếng là win lậu". bỏ đi tầm vài chục đô cái key có bản quyền cũng hơi phí đó bạn à [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


mình phải vào đâu để lấy lại key hả bạn?????
cậu hướng dẫn mình lun đi nha!!!
thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## sonseo9x5s

*hướng dẫn lấy lại key windows 7 sau khi cài đặt*
​nếu bạn muốn cài lại windows 7 mà không nhớ key bản quyền đã cài trước đó thì sao ^_^
hướng dẫn sau đây sẽ giúp bạn tìm lại key windows 7 (có thể cả một số chương trình khác ví dụ vs2008,office …)
trước tiên các bạn down công cụ keyfinder pro tại địa chỉ
mã:
http://www.mediafire.com/?zjtrddwjelq 
sau khi tải về, các bạn giải nén và chỉ cần chạy file keyfinder pro.exe (không cần cài đặt gì cả)
sau khi chạy thì trong giao diện chương trình sẽ hiện ra key đã cài windows 7 cho các bạn
​các bạn có thể lưu lại key của mình bằng cách bấm vào nút save hoặc in ra bằng cách bấm vào nút print ở phía bên trái của chương trình
chương trình này hoàn toàn miễn phí và nó sẽ rất có ích trong trường hợp bạn quên các key ^_^
chương trình tương thích với xp/vista/7
​

----------


## ngoc76hoang

muốn cái lại win là chỉ cần chạy chương trình này là được hả anh

----------


## baobinhtb

không. cái chương trình này chỉ giúp tìm key win thôi. nó sẽ tìm key của win đang dùng(*nếu bạn dùng win có bản quyền). vì phần mềm chỉ quan trọng ở cái key thôi ^^ phần mềm thì ai cũng download được rồi, key thì ít

----------


## muanoithatcucom

m thì cũng không cài được.cả win7 và win xp khi đang dùng win 7ultimate bane quyền
chỉnh bios ruì mà không được
mang đi bảo hành là ok
hay crack..và cái trực tiếp
chứ dĩa vd ro dvd để cài thì po tay

----------


## danlongthanh

> này mình có ý này thì nên dùng bản ghos là nhanh nhất mà lại nhận hết drive ngon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


chưa bít cài win mà kêu ngta dùng ghost [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## fanpckt

> chưa bít cài win mà kêu ngta dùng ghost [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


mình thấy linh39 nói đúng mà [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] bây giờ có nhiều bản ghot tích hợp đủ driver mà chỉ cân bung ra là ok ngay 
mình nghĩ là bung file ghot thì hay hơn [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

